# Rumor: Isiah Promise To Select Wilson Chandler In The Draft?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The official reason for DePaul’s Wilson Chandler skipping a workout with the Bulls this week was an ankle injury, not a shoulder injury, as was written here.
> 
> One league source suggested the reason Chandler has stopped working out for teams is he expects to be chosen by New York with the 23rd pick, which would be an eye-opener. Most projections have the 6-8 forward going in the second round.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=323549


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well Zeke knows what he is doing when drafting so I wont say a thing.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Wasn't Renaldo not even supposed to be drafted? And wasn't lee supposed to be late second round? I got faith in Isiah for drafting, nothing else


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

da1nonly said:


> Wasn't Renaldo not even supposed to be drafted? And wasn't lee supposed to be late second round? I got faith in Isiah for drafting, nothing else


I had Balkman slated at 12th in the second round, I expected the Hornets to tab him because they were in desperate need of someone to play defense. If the Knicks really are making a run at Kobe, then Chandler makes some sense because they're going to have to part with Crawford in any Bryant scenario and could use a power 3 (especially if the deal also ends up costing them Lee) to solidify the front line.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now this would be a great pick. Here's a guy with tremendous potential. IMO, if he were playing at UConn instead of DePaul in the bloated Big East, people would know how good he really is. He actually has an inside/outside game and is one of those players who projects to get much, much better on the pro level. I love his talent.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Don't we already have a Renaldo Balkman? Or does Isiah want to have 12 of them? Petteri Kopennen seems more of a logical pick then Wilson Chandler, quite frankly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chandler is a hell of a basketball player. Why would you want the Finnish PG? This guy isn't going to be a superstar or anything. Chandler is better than him right now and has more potential.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I have no problem with the way Zeke has drafted so far... but eventually one of these risky picks is gonna come back and bite him in the butt.


----------

